# EVERYONE ,, add yourself to locater map!



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

just put your name and zip code and it will show everyones location,,great to know who is where for meets and such..
http://www.matttopper.com/gto-maps/


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

done!!!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

cool


----------



## slonlo_350 (Sep 22, 2005)

Cool indeed. I just identified the Silver '05 my friend said he saw back home this weekend (possibly anyway)!! I get reports from all my friends when they see a GTO somewhere hahaha.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Looks like the East Coast has a lock on this site.............


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Very good idea! :cheers
But..... it won't let me fill it out, it says "program not responding....", I fecking hate computers!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

heee...I entered twice in two locations because lately I've been spending more time at work than at home...115 miles away!


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Done


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

Done


----------



## 05 goatman (Sep 13, 2005)

Done :cheers 










arty:


----------



## BlueBomber (Feb 11, 2005)

cool idea! :cheers done


----------



## vnamvet (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm in................but FL is getting kinda' crowded, don't ya think??!!


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

HTRDLNCN said:


> just put your name and zip code and it will show everyones location,,great to know who is where for meets and such..
> http://www.matttopper.com/gto-maps/


Already on there!!.........


----------



## FastFreddy (Jul 29, 2005)

Very Cool...I'm surprised that I only saw 4 or 5 in a 30 mile radius


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

vnamvet said:


> I'm in................but FL is getting kinda' crowded, don't ya think??!!


not a lot in alabam either. what up scotty :cheers


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> not a lot in alabam either. what up scotty :cheers


What up man?.......didn't see a listing for Phenix City, so I chose Columbus.....


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

2005GTOLS2 said:


> What up man?.......didn't see a listing for Phenix City, so I chose Columbus.....


yes i saw. thats u, john and jerry? :cool


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

*I-B-ON-THUR-2*


----------



## vette68 (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm so buried in there (northern Ohio area) that I can't even find my marker to click on it... Must be a lot of people in my area, but I'm not seeing any on the road. I think I've seen one 2004 since I bought mine 3 months ago, and that's it. Still haven't seen a 2005 on the road, besides mine...


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

vette68 said:


> I'm so buried in there (northern Ohio area) that I can't even find my marker to click on it... Must be a lot of people in my area, but I'm not seeing any on the road. I think I've seen one 2004 since I bought mine 3 months ago, and that's it. Still haven't seen a 2005 on the road, besides mine...


you can use the zoom marker to make map zoom in on your area until you can see your marker..


----------



## quadman (Nov 29, 2004)

The guys from NE Ohio and SW PA oughtta have a meet.


----------



## warsgoat (Oct 6, 2005)

*been mapped*

Done! Great idea...not many GTO's in Northern San Diego county. I did stumble across one near by. The guy just moved out from Wisconsin...works at the local Ford dealership...go figure. At least his hearts in the right spot.

Party on!! arty:


----------



## kannona (Dec 18, 2004)

Done.


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

done


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

done!! :cool


----------



## Crash84 (Oct 22, 2005)

Alright, likewise done!


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

*1 of 4 trillion markers*

West Chester, PA.........DDDDDONE.


----------



## roade (Sep 13, 2005)

*map*

SC in da house !!!!
woo hooo !!!
:cheers


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

done


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

quadman said:


> The guys from NE Ohio and SW PA oughtta have a meet.


Great idea! Can I come? _Puh-leeeeeeze?_


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

Is the site down?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

LIVEVIL said:


> Is the site down?


trying to keep this open and on the new post page. we have new goats everyday


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

doesnt work ???


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

flht3 said:


> doesnt work ???


i just went to it. i see the map and all goat owners. sry dont no whats wrong


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

A page comes up but the site doesn't load for me. :confused


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

i had the same problems. for some reason the site takes a long time to load, even with cable. i let it open and sit for quite a few minutes. if i touched anything on the site before it fully loaded, it would jam completely and then i'd have to exit. so what i did was let it load for several minutes (without clicking on anything) and when complete then added myself.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

gtojon..thanks for the tip...work out great...im in... :cheers


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

flht3 said:


> doesnt work ???



Not working for me. But this computer at work sukz!!!!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

bbump


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> bbump


bump again


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

we have more goat owners now soooooo bump bump hope it still works


----------



## heinee (Nov 5, 2005)

added to the list :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

I believe I am on there........


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm in there somewhere.


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

Done!!!! Great locator! :cheers


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

bumping!!! have new goats out there
http://www.matttopper.com/gto-maps/


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Randy, can we sticky this? Please. :cheers


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Randy, can we sticky this? Please. :cheers


whos randy and what does sticky mean? :seeya:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

Randy is 05GTO, a moderator, and a sticky means it stays up top.


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

When I click on the link the page just locks up??


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

o i got it thx mike. iam still in ashburn right now be leaving maybay sat or sun


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

yep, we have GOT to meet up sometime. That is, if you feel like driving to say, fairfax or somewhere.


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

Damn am I the only person with this prob?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

nope, you have to wait for the page to load. Its just REAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALY slow.


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

Uhh you guys know that map is for LS1GTO.com members ONLY right?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

oh so now its a cliche thing? We are all the same family!!


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

ahhh ok thanks mike, Im in there now. damn theres alot of gto in my area.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

your welcome!


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

big_mike said:


> oh so now its a cliche thing? We are all the same family!!


No but we were using it for other purposes lol thats why it says LS1GTO handle


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

We All Own Gto's Chris Whats The Big Deal?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

my point exactly!


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

big_mike said:


> my point exactly!


A couple of us were trying to do a little something special for LS1GTO members using that map. It's not a big deal but it did ruin our gift


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

how will they know who was from what forum?


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

Uh when the PM's bounce it'll be real easy to tell whos who  Don't worry about it it's not a big deal.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

if we screwed something up, we are _kinda_ sorry.


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

big_mike said:


> if we screwed something up, we are _kinda_ sorry.


Bwahhaah like I said, not a big deal man!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

what are you doing with it chris??


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

How do you take your name off of the "list"..... I really don't want to be associated with that forum..... and the + side is, you guys can do what you want with it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

I'd like to be removed too, didn't have the best experience with them.
:shutme


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

deleted


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

how did you delete your name?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

big_mike said:


> how did you delete your name?


:lol: i deleted my coment about the ls1 map.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Seriously, if someone figures out how to delete your name please let me know!


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

done, but couldn't see map


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> Seriously, if someone figures out how to delete your name please let me know!


Steve,

This is the author's domain e-mail address; [email protected], send him an e-mail and ask him to remove this script from the html code of the locator map;



> var point = new GPoint(-97.2182,32.8557);
> var html = "<b>North Richland Hills, TX</b><table><tr><td>GTODEALER</td><td>2004</td><td>Barbados Blue</td></tr></table>";
> var marker = new createMarker(point, html);
> map.addOverlay(marker);


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

why dont we do one email with everyone who wants to be deleted added in there?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Sounds good, everyone who wants to be deleted pm me and I'll send the email once the pm's stop. :cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

your pm box fills up too fast, so add me to the list.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*Need some help!*

I've been working on a locator map for GTOforum and I need some help, Big_mike, I have the basic layout set, but when I add the state a city list should pop up. I understand that PHP is needed to link to a file from the 2k census. 

Any suggestions;


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

defeat that feature, and just have them type in their city.

it also fails when adding the year.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

big_mike said:


> defeat that feature, and just have them type in their city.
> 
> it also fails when adding the year.


Can't do that, the file contains the long and lat so a tag will be placed on the map for each member. It's either a PHP or a SQL problem. I had the map showing until I started screwing around with some html tags this morning. 

The year will not work until the City part works, did you notice I included the classic years?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

sure did, nice touch!

Of course, I DO know a damn good programmer on this kind of stuff if your on AOL. I can send you to him and he can have the problem nixxed in a jiffy.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I may take you up on that, I've never done anything with PHP or SQL kinda trial and error.

Thanks


----------



## LITTLE GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

Didn't see any big cities listed like Bklyn,Queens etc...had to register under NY NY.


----------

